# Gutes Lan-Kabel gesucht



## Maurice17 (5. Januar 2016)

Da ich mir sehr wahrscheinlich bald einen Gaming Rechner zulegen wollte, habe ich mich auch nach Lan-Kabeln umgeschaut.
Meine Frage(n) nun: 
-Welcher Cat-Typ? (In meinen Augen mindestens 6, auch wenn es eig. keinen Unterschied zu 5e gibt, neuere Technologie denke ich mal, der Preis liegt zumindest bei den meisten Amazonkabeln unter 20 Euro.
-Ist der Stecker bei Cat7 ein anderer?
-Mit oder ohne Schirmung?
Es sollte mindestens 10 Meter lang sein, da es durch ein Loch in der Wand geführt wird auch flexibel! Also sollte es nicht so schnell brechen.
Empfehlt ihr mir Flachkabel oder die normalen, "runden"?
Danke!


----------



## lowskill (6. Januar 2016)

Wenn wir hier von Patch-Kabeln reden, ist es ziemlich egal ob Cat-5 oder -6. Im Zweifelsfall das Günstigere. Sogenannte Cat-7-Patch-Kabel eigenen sich nur, um den Kunden das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Der Stecker wird in der Regel ein gewöhnlicher RJ45 sein. Ansonsten könntest du das Kabel bei dir gar nicht erst verwenden. Bei Kabeln wird man übrigens allgemein gerne über den Tisch gezogen, da ein Großteil der Leute, die bei Amazon, Media Markt usw. kaufen wenig Ahnung von der Materie haben und sich die Preise, wenn auch völlig überzogen, noch immer in einem Bereich bewegen, den viele als akzeptabel erachten.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Januar 2016)

Würde ja wegen den Kabeln eher bei Reichelt o.ä. schauen. 

Was für eine Router hast du denn?
Wie lang sollen die Kabel sein?


----------



## Maurice17 (6. Januar 2016)

Wir haben einen Technicolor Router von Unitymedia, welchen genau kann ich gerade nicht sagen, es sei denn, es gibt nur den TC7200.
Der Weg muss noch vermessen werden, es sollte sich aber um ein 10m Kabel handeln, leicht Abschwankung möglich.


----------



## lowskill (6. Januar 2016)

Falls die Farbe nicht stört: Cat.6 S/FTP PIMF Patchkabel, blau, 10m: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ansonsten z.B. das: BIGtec 10m CAT.5e Ethernet LAN Patchkabel Gigabit: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Superwip (6. Januar 2016)

Bei einem nur 10m langen Kabel in einer Umgebung in der es auch noch keine starken Störeinflüsse gibt und bei einer Gigabit Verbindung sollte eigentlich praktisch jedes Kabel ausreichen das mindestens CAT5 ist.


----------



## Pu244 (6. Januar 2016)

Copper Clad Aluminium sollte man hat eben vermeiden, also zu Vollkupferkabeln greifen, das übliche halt

EDIT:
das erste von lowskill empfohlene Kabel ist beispielsweise CCA, das würde ich nicht unbedingt nehmen.


----------



## Dooma (6. Januar 2016)

Für 10 m ist es eigentlich total egal, es sei denn du hast irgendwelche strahlenden Elektroquellen unterwegs platziert, davon gehe ich jetzt aber mal nicht aus.
Das einzige wo ich definitiv Cat 7 empfehle ich  wenn die Kabel auf dauer in der Wand verschwinden sollen, so hätte man zumindest theoretisch noch eine upgrade Möglichkeit irgendwann ohne die Wand aufreißen zu müssen.
Für frei liegende Kabel ist s total wurst.


----------



## Pu244 (6. Januar 2016)

Eigentlich das genaue Gegenteil CCA Kabel sind relativ spröde und sollten nicht frei verlegt werden (manche [darunter auch ich] sagen das man sie nach Möglichkeit garnicht verwenden sollte). Die Schirmung ist relativ egal, das CCA Kabel ist sogar ein CAT6 Kabel, während das andere (von dem ich nicht weiß ob es CCA oder vollkupfer ist) hat "nur" CAT5.


----------



## LukasGregor (6. Januar 2016)

Naja für Gigabit brauchst du min. Cat. 5!e! aber für deine Anwendung würde wahrscheinlich Telefondraht reichen 

- Spaß beiseite einfach ein 10 Meter Patchkabel auf Amazon für ein paar Euro bestellen und gut ist.


----------



## Maurice17 (6. Januar 2016)

Gut, danke für eure Hilfe.
Ein Loch in der Wand ist schon zwingend notwendig, ansonsten leg ich mir eine Stolperfalle durchs halbe Haus .


----------



## LukasGregor (6. Januar 2016)

Beim Verlegen durch die wand sind wir aber schonwieder auf einem anderen Level.

Wenn du nur dieses eine Kabel willst sind RJ-45 Stecker auf beiden Seiten für mich ok, aber sobald du mehr Verkabeln willst solltest du Verlegekabel, welche in einem Patchpanel enden, verwenden.


----------



## XyZaaH (6. Januar 2016)

Wenn er ein Loch bohrt um das Kabel durch die Wand zu legen heißt das lange nicht dass er ein Patchpanel braucht.


----------



## Maurice17 (6. Januar 2016)

Lediglich der PC soll über LAN angeschlossen werden.


----------



## LukasGregor (6. Januar 2016)

hab doch geschrieben, dass es sich wegen einem Kabel noch nicht auszahlt, aber wenn man mehr macht soll man es gleich ordentlich machen. (facepalm)


----------



## ic3man1986 (12. Januar 2016)

Ich habe beobachtet, dass ich zu Huase bei Cat5e Kabeln nur 25Mbit/s über Gigabit bekomme. Mit Cat 6 bzw Cat7 Kabeln bekomme ich die Gigabit Verbindung komplett ausgelastet.


----------

